# [SOLVED]Aktualizacja sterowników do karty graficznej

## matt1366613

Witam.

Nie chce mi się zaktualizować sterownik do karty graficznej GeForce 7300 GS.

Wywaliło mi takie coś:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 26) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.29-pkg0.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.27-gentoo-r8

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Checking for Paravirtualized guest support ...

 * Please disable PARAVIRT in your kernel config, found at:

 *

 *   Processor type and features

 *     [*] Paravirtualized guest support

 *

 * or XEN support

 *

 * and recompile your kernel ..

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   nvidia-drivers-180.29.ebuild, line  151:  Called paravirt_check

 *   nvidia-drivers-180.29.ebuild, line  131:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "PARAVIRT support detected!"

 *  The die message:

 *   PARAVIRT support detected!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29/temp/die.env'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29:

 * Please disable PARAVIRT in your kernel config, found at:

 *

 *   Processor type and features

 *     [*] Paravirtualized guest support

 *

 * or XEN support

 *

 * and recompile your kernel ..

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   nvidia-drivers-180.29.ebuild, line  151:  Called paravirt_check

 *   nvidia-drivers-180.29.ebuild, line  131:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "PARAVIRT support detected!"

 *  The die message:

 *   PARAVIRT support detected!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29/temp/die.env'.

 *

```

Dziwne jest to, że podczas instalacji sterowników za pierwszym razem wywaliło mi taki sam błąd i wtedy skompilowałem sobie jądro bez wsparcia PARAVIRT, czyli teraz nie powinno mi tego wywalać.Last edited by matt1366613 on Tue Mar 31, 2009 4:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unK

A sprawdziłeś, czy na pewno nie masz tego zaznaczonego w konfigu kernela?

----------

## matt1366613

A w jaki sposób da się to sprawdzić?

----------

## Pryka

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

i szukaj... bo nie mogę sobie przypomnieć gdzie to dokładnie było

----------

## matt1366613

No dobra. Okazało się, że jakimś cudem mam to włączone. Nie jestem zbyt dobry w kompilowaniu jądra. Czy mógłby mi ktoś krok po kroku napisać jak mam to wywalić z mojego kernela?

----------

## unK

zaraz.

 *matt1366613 wrote:*   

> wtedy skompilowałem sobie jądro bez wsparcia PARAVIRT, czyli teraz nie powinno mi tego wywalać.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Nie jestem zbyt dobry w kompilowaniu jądra. Czy mógłby mi ktoś krok po kroku napisać jak mam to wywalić z mojego kernela?

 

o co chodzi? odnaczasz opcję, zapisujesz config i wpisujesz make, reszta jest zdaje się w handbooku opisana. ale skoro już kompilowałeś, to chyba wiesz, jak to się robi?

----------

## rapidus

 *matt1366613 wrote:*   

> No dobra. Okazało się, że jakimś cudem mam to włączone. Nie jestem zbyt dobry w kompilowaniu jądra. Czy mógłby mi ktoś krok po kroku napisać jak mam to wywalić z mojego kernela?

 

Wystarczy na tej opcji nacisnąć spację, resztę znajdziesz w  handbooku 

----------

## matt1366613

Poszperałem trochę na googlach. Po pierwsze config kernela sprawdza się "zcat /proc/config.gz" a nie jak to było w jednym z powyższych postów.

Po drugie okazało się że nie mam włączonego PARAVIRT. No i nie mam pojęcia co robić, gdyż próba uaktualnienia sterownika nvidii kończy się wywaleniem że w kernelu mam włączony PARAVIRT.

Chociaż męczy mnie jeszcze jedna rzecz.

Podczas aktualizacji wywala między innymi coś takiego:

```

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.27-gentoo-r8

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Checking for Paravirtualized guest support ...

 * Please disable PARAVIRT in your kernel config, found at:

 *

 *   Processor type and features

 *     [*] Paravirtualized guest support

```

wychodzi na to że szuka tego PARAVIRT w katalogu ze źródłami kernela.

Ja mam dwa kernele. Jeden stary skonfigurowany genkernelem, na którym nie chciał mi się zainstalować sterownik nvidii.

Drugi to skonfigurowany przeze mnie z wyłączoną obsługą PARAVIRT.

Czy jest możliwe że to są źródła starego jądra i portage widzi jak by PARAVIRT był włączony?

----------

## ukl

 *matt1366613 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wychodzi na to że szuka tego PARAVIRT w katalogu ze źródłami kernela.
> 
> Ja mam dwa kernele. Jeden stary skonfigurowany genkernelem, na którym nie chciał mi się zainstalować sterownik nvidii.
> ...

 

Całkowicie odwrotnie wychodzi. Masz włączone PARAVIRT i musisz je wyłączyć  :Wink: 

Równie dobrze możesz kernela sprawdzić w pliku /usr/src/linux/.config (w większości przypadków)

Pokaż wynik polecenia 

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

----------

## matt1366613

Jak napisałeś - w większości przypadków. W katalogu /usr/src/linux są źródła mojego starego jądra

zcat /proc/config.gz możesz sprawdzić ustawienia jądra na którym obecnie pracujesz

Sprawdzałem i PARAVIRT nie ma.

Gdy uruchomiłem system z poprzedniego jądra PARAVIRT był.

Wydaje mi się że podczas aktualizacji portage sprawdza zapisany config. I wcześniej (co prawda nie pamiętam czy aktualizował się sterownik grafiki czy nie) każda aktualizacja przebiegała pomyślnie.

Niedawno usunąłem katalog ze źródłami nowego jądra i to pewnie przez to.

----------

## ukl

Nie na darmo prosiłem o ls -l /usr/src/linux

W kernelu na którym pracujesz może nie być wirtualizacji, ale portage sprawdza właśnie zawartość pliku /usr/src/linux/.config. Czy masz poprawny symlink do źródeł kernela jakiego aktualnie używasz?

----------

## matt1366613

No właśnie, a tam jest stary .config. A gdybym tak podmienił config z konfiguracją mojego jądra zamiast tamtego starego to nic się nie pochrzani? Spróbowałem tak zrobić no i aktualizacja ruszyła. Boję się tylko żeby się nic potem nie posypało. Warto zrobić taką podmianę czy lepiej już skompilować sobie nowe jądro?

----------

## ukl

To niby skąd Ci się wziął nowy config skoro tam jest stary? Usunąłeś nowy? zastąpiłeś czymś? Czemu backupa nie zrobiłeś? Wróć do handbooka http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

----------

## matt1366613

Źródła nowego jądra trzymałem w innym katalogu i to skasowałem. Konfigurację jądra zapisałem sobie pod inną nazwą i trzymałem gdyby coś się stało. Pytając o to czy można to sobie podmienić chodziło mi o to czy ważny jest tylko plik .config czy też może jakieś inne pliki które znajdują się w /usr/src/linux.

----------

## ukl

Zrób tak żeby symlink /usr/src/linux wskazywał na źródła jądra które aktualnie używasz. Do tego w tym katalogu masz mieć plik .config - ten, który używasz.

----------

## matt1366613

No dobra. Skompilowałem sobie nowe jądro posługując się configiem który zachowałem. Teraz wszystko poszło bez problemu.

----------

